# Tivo Edge Rebooting after trying to transfer Program from Premiere



## JoJetSki (Jul 25, 2006)

I was trying to transfer programs from my Premiere to my brand new Edge. In the Tivo online website it would allow me to pick a program and transfer it. On my edge it would show that it was being transferred but I could only keep the program or delete it, not watch it. Moreover after a few minutes my Edge would reboot.

Going through the troubleshooting I found I didn't have the Enable Video Downloads checked on my Edge (and not on my premiere either cuz I had long ago switched to running a single tivo box with Streams in other rooms) on the devices page of the Tivo website under my account settings. Once I checked the box and connected to the Tivo service the downloads would work, I could watch programs on my Edge from my Premiere and the most important thing, my Edge stopped rebooting.

Just thought I would post in case anyone else is having the same problem with a brand new Edge.


----------

